# Garlic and papaya tablets



## nydoll23 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hey guys ,i met this girl who models and i was telling her how i am trying to lose weight and tone up.She told me that when she has a photo shoot or a show she takes two garlic tablets with two papaya tablets before break fast,lunch and dinner.she lost 6 pounds in a lil over a week.she ate lightly on these days and stood away from salty foods.You have to get the strongest strength availble over the countor.i think im going to try this,im stuck at 113 pounds and i would love to lose six more pounds. i will let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 8, 2005)

it works toogether as a diaretic , its alot safer than chemical weight loss products because they are natural.


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 8, 2005)

No prob girlie, I think it is good for those of us that want to knock off a couple pounds in a somewhat short amount of time.


----------



## LuckyMe (Jun 9, 2005)

The only problem with taking something that acts as a diuretic is that when you stop taking it, you can really gain the weight back fast. That is what happens to all of our patients who stop taking HCTZ.


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *LuckyMe* The only problem with taking something that acts as a diuretic is that when you stop taking it, you can really gain the weight back fast. That is what happens to all of our patients who stop taking HCTZ. 
I dont think she did this as a regular diet,just when she needed it of fast.

But i definetly would not want to lose weight then gain it back,thanks for the info Regina


----------

